# Any endurance riders in Southern France here?



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I have never ridden endurance before and have only been taking lessons since last September, but my goal is to work up to doing endurance rides.

I'd love to find a mentor or someone I could go to some races with to observe and learn! Is there anyone in Southern France on this forum who does these races?


----------

